# goat has diarrhea and losing weight fast very listless



## jjdawso75 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello I am new to this forum and I have exhausted my resources with things at home, I have a little doe that's about 6 months old and she was found in the stall with her 3 other siblings in the corner with diarrhea, almost frozen, and we thought she was dead, I brought her inside, gave her electrolyte water I have for the livestock, in a bottle and warmed her up.. within a few hours she perked back up and started to walk around and her feces was firming up. I kept her in the house to maintain her health and we thought she was doing better but today she took a turn for the worse. she is very listless and bad diarrhea. I have been giving her antibiotics with her water to treat any possible bacteria and was weaning her off due to the time period being over for treatment. Now my mom suggested maybe perhaps it could be worms or parasites.. please help the sisters are all fat and happy and doing well where as she was the small one. thank you


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Please give a little more information so we can understand everything for you. How long has she been on the electrolytes? What type of antibiotics have you given in the bottle, dose and how many days.
Has see ever been wormed? With what? When and how often?
Has she ever been treated for coccidia? With what?
What is her temp?
Do you have any probiotics or b-complex on hand?

Is she eating any hay or grain? What type? Have you changed her feed recently?

Hope TGS can help!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We need to know what wormers she has had as well as doses & frequency.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

What kind of antibiotics are you giving orally?? any wormers given? color of poop? greenish is usually dietary while dark brown to black can be worm or cocci

lets keep her hydrated, Ill post a home made electrolyte recipe for her..Give a shot of B complex to support her and a good dose of probiotics..
get her temp..101.5-103.5 is normal range...
I would stop oral antibiotics it maybe messing with her rumen flora...
also check her lower inner eye lids for color...you want to see a deep pink to red...


Homemade Electrolytes 

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What is her temp? Exactly what treatment have you done so far? Has she ever been wormed?


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Spectoguard is available at TSC and is really good for stopping e-coli related diarrhea. This could be cocci.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great idea's and questions.


----------

